# how to locate the chipset info in Mac OSX



## Sifar (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi,

I want to find out the Chipset information in any Mac OSX version. I donot know how to locate it in the Network Menu.

This particular query is actually related to find if someone has an Intel Chipset in his Mac OSX 10.4.4.

Please Help ASAP.

Warm Regards,


Sifar


----------



## camgangrel (Feb 8, 2006)

open up system profiler and that will tell you what you want to know.


----------



## bobw (Feb 8, 2006)

If it's a new MacBook Pro, it's Intel, or a brand new iMac, it may be an Intel chip.

He should know what he bought.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm guessing he might want to know specifically what the chipset is (northbridge, southbridge, etc.).  The information for that should be in System Profiler.  I'm starting to wonder if the need for this information is to attempt to install Windows on it.


----------



## camgangrel (Feb 8, 2006)

Will hate to tell you this but that won't happen till Vista comes out becouse of the type of hardware thats being used to boot the new iMac and PowerBook i.e. "MacBook Pro" because the other windows systems can't work with that new hardware. So keep wishing on a star for that to happen. Because by the way things are happening at Moneysoft it will be 2010 before we will see a shipping copy of the "NEW"  windows OS.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

It's also been said that Vista might not even be able to load on an Intel Mac either.  Unless Microsoft makes the drivers available for the hardware inside the Intel Macs, this won't happen.  And from what i've been reading, Microsoft isn't going to make that a reality.  They are however working on making VPC work better with the Intel macs since they are using x86 CPUs.


----------



## Sifar (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks everyone!

so i can find the chipset info in System Profiler.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

It should show in that application, yes...


----------

